

Craig Newmark quits Craigslist? - nickb
http://valleywag.com/tech/rumormonger/has-craig-newmark-quit-craigslist-292777.php

======
byrneseyeview
Could you add a question mark to the title? What kind of alchemy turns a
first-hand rumor into a second-hand fact?

Edit: _poof_

~~~
adamdoupe
The kind that turns lead into gold. You should really study these things.

------
samson
I'm personally not a fan of Craig Newmark.He'll wake up one day and kick
himself in the ass for not doing more with craiglists.

He worries that effort to monetize the site more will be the equvilant of
selling out, but the reality is that it will happen with or without his
consent (my guess is without). A big player like ebay holding 25% will not lie
still forever and will jump at any opportunity to acquire more interest in the
company from any shareholder willing to sell out.

~~~
jsrfded
"any shareholder" == Craig, you mean, since he owns the other 75%.

~~~
neilc
Not quite; per <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craigslist> : "[Craigslist] is
believed to be owned principally by Newmark, Buckmaster, and eBay (the three
Board members). Ebay owns approximately 25%, and Newmark is believed to own
the largest stake."

------
henning
How to write tech blog linkbait:

1\. Get a rumor with even the slightest shred of evidence that would be
outrageous if true.

2\. After the links start pouring in, "update" with a "correction" that your
unsubstantiated bullshit rumor is false, surprise surprise.

3\. Profit? Fuck yeah, profit.

------
msbii
does it matter anymore???

